# 1990 200 turbo, what do i do with it?



## letutt (Aug 22, 2005)

hey guys, so this guy is GIVING me a 1990 200 turbo that has 100,000 miles on it auto tranny that has been sitting in his driveway for one year. it needs a new power steering pump and a good cleaning. i don't know anything about these cars and i'd like to know where i start on preventative matinience. is there anything that is bound to go out first on it and what steps do i take to make things happy for this car. any tips would be very much appreciated.


----------



## letutt (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: 1990 200 turbo, what do i do with it? (letutt)*

update, so i got the new girl home and she had not been started for at least 12 months and so i hooked up the battery charger to her and she started freaking out. lights flashing, buzzes buzzing, and all sorts of sad sad noises from all over the place.







i'm needin some help. my 78 audi fox made a noise once because the key was in the ignition with the door open. i fixed that in a hurry by simply pulling out the switch. i don't think its gonna be so easy this time.


----------



## ANCIENT (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: 1990 200 turbo, what do i do with it? (letutt)*

try a different battery... Once I had the car that did the same thing, and it was the battery that went bad.


----------



## jordanvw (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: 1990 200 turbo, what do i do with it? (ANCIENT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANCIENT* »_try a different battery... Once I had the car that did the same thing, and it was the battery that went bad.










it aint the battery. audis have a tempermental multifunction sensor..its probaby bad.. or you could be low on all kinds of fluids, the brake booster could be bad, the caliper sensors could be bad, etc.. you are now realizing why he gave you the car for free.


----------

